# Frank Shamrock Vs Dan Henderson Grappling Match Video



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4sq8g_frank-shamrock-vs-dan-henderson_sport


----------



## Soldier16 (Jun 17, 2007)

good find!

wow that was fast!
its strange to see so less people in the audience ... because they are so famous now.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Great find!

I've seen the match itself many times but that's the first time I've seen the full lead up.

Frank was Jon Jones then.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Why is this in the UFC section? Come on people neither guy is in the UFC. Fishing for view in the wrong section is bull shit.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Its ashame Frank didnt live up to his potential, he could of been a true legend of the sport, i know a lot of people do consider him a legend but he he had way more to offer imo. I mean what was he doing during 2000-2006? those were the golden years of MMA and thats when he should of been in his prime, but he didnt even fight. If he had stay around in those years theres no doubt he would of been in the same class as the Liddel's, Couture's etc right now.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice find! Two UFC legends. 

Frank is the original GSP. Too bad he never evolved. He was bad ass though! 

Anybody find the Frank Shamrock vs Tito fight. Saw it once a long time ago and havn't been able to find it again.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Why is this in the UFC section? Come on people neither guy is in the UFC. Fishing for view in the wrong section is bull shit.


aw...c'mon, 2 of the best guys to ever fight in the ufc. Both work for Dana White today aaand I even mentioned JJ.



DJ Syko said:


> Its ashame Frank didnt live up to his potential, he could of been a true legend of the sport, i know a lot of people do consider him a legend but he he had way more to offer imo. I mean what was he doing during 2000-2006? those were the golden years of MMA and thats when he should of been in his prime, but he didnt even fight. If he had stay around in those years theres no doubt he would of been in the same class as the Liddel's, Couture's etc right now.


He took a calculated risk that the money wasn't going to be worth the damage to his body. He was probably right. If he had stayed retired his legendary status would be untouchable.

He thought he was going to be a big star. Did some Texas Rangers and that prison show. 

I think hollywood told him to come back when his teeth were fixed..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

oldfan said:


> aw...c'mon, 2 of the best guys to ever fight in the ufc. Both work for Dana White today aaand I even mentioned JJ.


Everyone in SF works for Dana White if that was justification there would be no SF section. There is and that is where SF talent discussions should take place.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4sq8g_frank-shamrock-vs-dan-henderson_sport


This board does embed Daily motion vids, better than youtube actually. 

[dm]x4sq8g[/dm]


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

AmdM said:


> This board does embed Daily motion vids, better than youtube actually.
> 
> [dm]x4sq8g[/dm]



PLEASE share


how'd you do that?:confused02:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> PLEASE share
> 
> 
> how'd you do that?:confused02:


Just quote my post and you´ll see the code.


----------



## rachel<3shogun (Jan 4, 2011)

DJ Syko said:


> Its ashame Frank didnt live up to his potential, he could of been a true legend of the sport, i know a lot of people do consider him a legend but he he had way more to offer imo. I mean what was he doing during 2000-2006? those were the golden years of MMA and thats when he should of been in his prime, but he didnt even fight. If he had stay around in those years theres no doubt he would of been in the same class as the Liddel's, Couture's etc right now.


The guy is a legend, sure he isn't that well known to the TUF noobs, but he was the first cross trainer and really did change he sport more than anyone not named Gracie.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks bro! What a video man, it was awesome to see Hendo talk like that - he never seems to speak his opinion these days, that it's refreshing to hear.

Once I spread the love, you're getting repped.


----------

